# 64 oder 32 Bit? (Erledigt)

## Attila

Hiho,

Ich habe ein Athlon64 System und stelle mir gerade die Frage welche Installation ich darauf laufen lasse: i686 oder x86_64?

Das wurde bestimmt schon oft Diskutiert, aber ich habe hier (und im AMD64 Forum) nicht wirklich was informatives darüber gefunden.

Ich habe aktuell das System auf x86_64 installiert, kämpfe aber noch mit ein paar Sachen:

- Firefox 64 & Flash - das geht so wohl nicht ohne bastelei, gibt aber eine anleitung für Firefox-bin

- transcode - ist arg langsam, völlig inakzeptabel! In der linux32 chroot Umgebung läufts vernünftig schnell, es kann aber noch nicht die Lösung sein alles mögliche doppelt installiert zu haben!?

- Konqueror - ebenfalls kein Flash und keine Idee wie und ob man das hinbekommen kann.

- VmWare-Player - lässt sich zwar installieren, die notwendigen Module laden aber nicht

Ansonsten habe ich natürlich einiges rumgespielt und konnte noch nicht wirklich grossartige Vorteile gegenüber 32 Bit Gentoo entdecken. Die meisten Dinge sind identisch schnell (gzip, bzip2, etc) - transcode ist wie gesagt unglaublich langsam (ca. 60% von der 32-Bit Geschwindigkeit) und ich habe noch nix gefunden was wirklich schneller läuft. Gerüchte weise soll Java und SSL/SSH deutlich schneller sein - keine Ahnung, hab da keine Anwendung wo es auf Geschwindigkeit wirklich ankommt. Meine selbstgeschriebenen Progrämmchen (zur Lösung div. mathematischen Probleme) laufen auf jedenfall auch signifikant langsamer (kommt da zwar auch nicht auf die Laufzeit drauf an, aber immerhin war es merklich).

Von der Architektur her sehe ich die Vorteile, allerdings habe ich nur 1 GB RAM, so das die neue Speicherarchitektur wohl kaum was bringen wird. Bei herkömmlichen Programmen geht wohl eher was an Performance verloren (wegen 64 Bit Pointer, etc) - spielt wie gesagt für mich so erstmal keine Rolle, allerdings ist das ja stellvertretend für Programme wo Geschwindigkeit sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt.

Konkret: Ist es zu erwarten das z.B. Transcode bzw. die Codecs (bei mir XVid/DivX bzw. mp3 für Audio) so optimiert werden das man im 64 Bit betrieb tatsächlich irgendeinen Vorteil davon hat? 

Mir ist echt nicht klar was es mir 64 Bit bringen soll. Stabilität? Geschwindigkeit (wenn entsprechend Optimiert, von mir aus)? Mehr I/O?

Ich wäre echt dankbar, wenn mich jemand *ernsthaft* mal darüber aufklärt (Wiki ist in dieser Beziehung auch sehr wage finde ich)!

Ich bin z.Zt. der Ansicht das für mich (1 GB RAM auf einem Desktop) eine 64 Bit Installation keine Vorteile bringt, sondern ausschliesslich Nachteile (manche Sachen sind einfach deutlich Langsamer, manche Sachen gibt es einfach (noch) nicht für 64 Bit).

  AttiLast edited by Attila on Tue Jan 23, 2007 7:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

dazu gabs wirklich schon einige Diskussionen hier...

z.B.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496668-highlight-amd64.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507777-highlight-amd64.html

einige meinen 32Bit is schneller, andere 64Bit... 

Ich habs noch nicht getestet, bin seit ich diesen Prozessor hab auf 64Bit. Wenn er schon 64Bit kann soll er auch auf 64Bit laufen   :Wink: 

Wenns dir mit 32Bit schneller vorkommt, nimm doch das.

btw: Bei Flash & Co hilft net-www/nspluginwrapper

mfg

dit:

bißchen OT, aber find zum Thema 8/16/32/64 Bit World Domination 201 und den Thread ganz interessant.

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Danke für die Links, diese Threads hatte ich noch nicht durchgelesen. Interessant ist die Theorie (ich nenne es mal so) das alle Programme richtig unter 64 Bit kompiliert eigentlich auch min. genausoschnell sein müssten. Hätte ich überhaupt nichts dagegen, allerdings ist meine Erfahrung bisher anders.

Interessant ist der Schalter -ffast-math, der ja wohl nur für x86_64 funktioniert, aber wohl echt was bringt! 

Werde ich nachher direkt mal Probieren, vieleicht räumt das meine bedenken aus - die einzige Applikation wo es bei mir wirklich auf Speed ankommt ist halt Transcode und gerade die ist arg lahm. (Etwas mehr als halb so schnell wie im 32-Bit chroot - ist echt traurig). - Flash geht ja irgendwie, auch mit 64-Bit Browser.

Ausserdem gerade noch entdeckt: "-msse3" dachte das es default ist - ist's aber gar nicht! Weiss zwar nicht genau was das wirklich bringt, langsamer wirds aber wohl nicht werden!  :Wink: 

  Atti

----------

## Attila

Hihi,

Also ich habe jetzt alles mögliche Probiert -O2, -O3, -ffast-math, -fweb und letztendlich bringt das alles garnix. 

Wat mach ich nu?

Auf 32 Bit gehen? - Ist irgendwie blöd, wozu hab ich einen Athlon 64?

Mit einer linux32 chroot umgebung leben? - Ist auch nicht das wahre!

Mir ist es aber echt schleierhaft wieso das *so* viel langsamer ist. Da ist ja ein Athlon XP 2000+ schneller! (Hab einen Athlon 64 3200+)

Hat irgendjeman eine plausible erklärung für diese massiven Performanceeinbussen?

  Atti

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Hätte ja auch mal jemand sagen können das Xvid total lahm ist! - Ich habe jetzt mal den ffmpeg/mpeg4 codec genommen und das flitzt wie bekloppt! - Deutlich schneller als Xvid und auch deutlich schneller unter 64 Bit als unter 32 Bit! - So muss das sein!

Wenn die Qualität jetzt noch stimmt (hab bisher nur mit Xvid gearbeitet, erwarte aber keine grossen Unterschiede) - kommt die 32 Bit Installation gar nicht mehr in Frage!

Wieso das unter 64 Bit so lahm ist habe ich auch irgendwo im AMD-Forum gefunden: Xvid scheint "nur" eine 32 Bit Assembler-Optimierung zu haben und unter 64 Bit wird dann C-Code genutzt. ffmpeg dagegen ist auf x86_64 optimiert (bzw. enthält überhaupt eine Assembler-Variante).

  Atti

----------

## November Rain

Solang die Softwareunterstützung für 64 Bit nicht richtig gegeben ist bleib ich bei 32 Bit, und ich hab schon den 2ten AMD 64.

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Ich hab meinen ersten Athlon 64 jetzt erst seit einer Woche, habe aber nun alles drauf installiert was auch auf meinem alten Athlon XP läuft.

Welche "Softwareunterstützung" meinst du konkret?

  Atti

----------

## oscarwild

 *Attila wrote:*   

> Hätte ja auch mal jemand sagen können das Xvid total lahm ist!

 

Installier Dir xvid-1.1.0-r1 anstelle der aktuellen xvid-1.1.0-r3. Ich vermute, dass bei der r3 irgendwas faul ist, die r1 läuft um Faktoren schneller (bei mir im Schnitt ca. 120 fps bei DVB-Aufzeichnungen im Pass 1 auf einem 2,4 GHz Core2 Duo).

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

In der Tat! xvid-1.1.0-r1 ist um klassen scheller als -r3 - seltsam! ffmpeg/mpeg4 legt hier aber von der Geschindigkeit noch eine Schippe drauf (ca. 20% schneller), da kommt xvid nicht wirklich mit. Und die Qualität ist wie gesagt nicht schlechter!

Ich werd' nochmal den mencoder probieren, aber im Grunde bin ich voll zufrieden - so muss ich meine Scripte auch nicht umbauen (aus "-y xvid" muss ich "-y ffmpeg -F mpeg4" machen, das war es schon).

  Atti

----------

## Freiburg

 *Attila wrote:*   

> Hihi,
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt alles mögliche Probiert -O2, -O3, -ffast-math, -fweb und letztendlich bringt das alles garnix. 
> 
> Wat mach ich nu?
> ...

 

doch -ffast-math bringt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere fehlerhafte Ergebnisse

----------

## Attila

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> doch -ffast-math bringt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere fehlerhafte Ergebnisse

 

Naja, nicht ganz. Die Ergebnisse sind möglicherweise ungenauer, was ja oft keine Rolle spielt. Irgendeinen Geschwindigkeitsgewinn scheint es deswegen aber nicht zu bringen. Vieleicht in speziellen Fällen?

  Atti

----------

## Freiburg

Naja wenn dein MP3 encoder bei den FFT's scheiße baut hat dir -ffastmath nicht viel gebracht

----------

## sewulba

 *Attila wrote:*   

>  *Freiburg wrote:*   
> 
> doch -ffast-math bringt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere fehlerhafte Ergebnisse 
> 
> Naja, nicht ganz. Die Ergebnisse sind möglicherweise ungenauer, was ja oft keine Rolle spielt. Irgendeinen Geschwindigkeitsgewinn scheint es deswegen aber nicht zu bringen. Vieleicht in speziellen Fällen?
> ...

 

-ffast-math bringt meist nur mist... Ich habe zwar keinen AMD64, aber Xeons unter x86_64 laufen. Bei mir gibt es keine Probleme mit

[CFLAGS="-Os -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Langsamer als unter 32Bit bin ich damit nie. Wobei es ja nicht wirklich 64Bit sind. Mehr Register (anstatt 4 sinds 16 soweit ich weiss) und die Speicheranbindung. Nicht wirklich 64Bit. Aber egal!

SeW

----------

## Vortex375

-ffast-math kann zu Qualitätsverlusten beim encodieren von Audio- oder Videomaterial führen, da anscheinden der encoder durch das fast-math Rundungsfehler machen kann.

----------

